# neuer rechner laufen die teile zusamm ?



## Lonstar (3. August 2009)

hallo will mir ein neuen rechner bastel bin schon länger rauß aus der materie,
laufen die teile zusamm ohne probleme ?

Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H                                      

Sapphire Radeon HD4870 1GB Toxic OC Vapor-X (11133-14-40R) 

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE                                       

Xilence Power 400 Watt ATX Netzteil PFC (1x 12cm Lüfter


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. August 2009)

das MB bringts nich, das ist viel besser fürs Geld
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 - Motherboard - ATX - AMD 770 - Socket AM2+


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Ich würde mal was ganz neues Zusammenstellen und poste mal dein Budget.

Das Board ist nicht der Hit, zu teuer.
Die CPU veraltet und zu stromhungrig.
Das Netzteil Schrott und killt deine Hardware.


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

also meine festplatte und gehäuse würd ich übernehmen 

also auf das MB bin ich gekomm weil das in der chip platz 9 war.
320 euro für MB Prozessor und grafikkarte Speicher

will gern ein MB haben wo ich mal 2 grafikkarten einbauen kann(crossifre)


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Dann sag uns doch mal, was du genau ausgeben willst?
Für ein Crossfire System sollte es schon ein schneller Quad core sein, ein veralteter Dual Core ist eindeutig zu langsam.


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

also hab nur ca 340 euro für grafik motherbort und cpu, wenn man da nix für bekommt dann werd ich ersmal auf crossfire verzichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Lonstar schrieb:


> also hab nur ca 340 euro für grafik motherbort und cpu, wenn man da nix für bekommt dann werd ich ersmal auf crossfire verzichten


 
Was ist mit einem Netzteil?
Was ist mit RAM?


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

ja stimmt das fehlte noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

So, ich habe da mal was rausgesucht...
Mainboard
CPU
RAM
Netzteil
Die Grafikkarte oder die Grafikkarte.

Sollte vom Preis her ungefähr deinem Budget entsprechen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2009)

Lonstar schrieb:


> hallo will mir ein neuen rechner bastel bin schon länger rauß aus der materie,
> laufen die teile zusamm ohne probleme ?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H
> ...


Beim Board würd ich den Nachfolger nehmen -> MA780G-UD3H, bei der CPU gleich 'nen Athlon 2 und das Netzteil ist Müll.
Hier solltest entweder ein Arctic Fusion 550R oder ein Corsair CX400 nehmen.

Im Gegenzug könntest z.B. statt der 4870 eine 4850 nehmen, ebenfalls mit 1GiB VRAM.,


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

Hardware Sapphire HD 4850 1024MB GDDR3 Vapor-X l-rtl PCIe - hoh.de 


die hab ich gesichtet für 111 euro 

was genau für ein AM2


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Die Grafikkarte ist auch OK.

AM2 ist der Sockel von AMD Boards.
Vor AM2 gab es 939/940, der Nachfolger ist AM2+ und danach kam AM3, was heute aktuell ist.
Das Asrock Board ist ein AM2+ Board und für deine Zwecke völlig ausreichend.
AM3 ist leider mit deinem Budget so nicht möglich.


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

bin damals bei amd xp 3200 stehn geblieben ^^ XD danke für die links das schaut richtig gut aus  dachte immer das netzteil ist nie so wichtig hab immer billige genomm, aber sieht man an mein jetziges  mus manchmal 3 4 mal drücken bevor es angeht ^^ und manchmal geht es dan nach dem anmachen wieder aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Das Netzteil ist eine entscheidene Komponente, ebensoi wie das Mainboard
Deshalb bin ich auch immer so genervt von Komplett Rechner Angeboten, wenn dort steht, dass der eine supergroße 1TB Festplatte hat und ein High End Quad Core mit einer extrem schnellen 9600GT () hat, aber vom Netzteil oder Mainboard liest man nichts.

Die Komponenten, die ich zusammengestellt habe, reichen für einen Spielerechner, der bis zu 22 Zoll jedes aktuelle Spiel flüssig auf maximaler Einstellung spielen kann und auch zukünftige Games werden ohne Probleme laufen.
Welche Grafikkarte du letztendlich nimmst, hängt dann von dir ab.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. August 2009)

auf dem board hättste mal davon agbesehen das CR müll ist eh nix richtiges hinbekommen. der 2 Slot ist grade mal mit 4 lanes angebunden glaube ich. was soll das bitte bringen???

Hardware Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, 770 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) - hoh.de

Landingpages AMD Athlon II X2 250 2x3.00GHz AM3 Box - hoh.de

Hardware A-DATA value DIMM Kit 4096MB PC2-6400U CL5 - hoh.de

Hardware Corsair CX 400W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-400CX) - hoh.de

Hardware Zotac 9800 GT 512MB GDDR3 2x DVI TV-out PCIe - hoh.de

so das passt und es ist auch kein ATI Müll dabei


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

wenn ich mir eine 2te grafikkarte kauf steck ich die dann einfach rein und zack doppelte power oder ist das so easy nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Lonstar schrieb:


> wenn ich mir eine 2te grafikkarte kauf steck ich die dann einfach rein und zack doppelte power oder ist das so easy nich


 
Tja, so einfach ist das nicht. 

Ach ja, und die Grafikkarte von PC-freak ist Müll. 
Meine ATI 4850/Nvidia GTS 250 zieht mehr.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. August 2009)

hm, ja die karte is wohl wirklich nich so gut, aber ich will ihm auch keine ATI andrehen und mit einer 9800GT kann man auch NOCH ganz gut zocken, aber die von dir ist vom P/L-Verhältnis schon besser.

du musst auch immer beim MB achte mit wie vielen Lanes die Grakaslots angebunden sind, 16x ist zurzeit das maximale und ist auch nur zu empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> du musst auch immer beim MB achte mit wie vielen Lanes die Grakaslots angebunden sind, 16x ist zurzeit das maximale und ist auch nur zu empfehlen


 
Das Asrock von mir ist aber mit 16 Lanes angebunden und die GTS 250 von Zotac ist eine super Grafikkarte, damit läuft alles. 
Dann der X3, was will man mehr für das Geld?


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

was ist den an ati zu schlecht hab eine seit zich jahren drin ati 16000 pro
also selbst cod 4 läuft echt sahne hatte noch keine probleme


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

ATi ist ja nicht schlecht, Nvidia ist halt nur besser.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. August 2009)

sorry, hab nich gesehen das du schon einen X3 vorgeschlagen hasst.
bei ASRock kenne ich mich nicht aus und weis auch nicht ob die schon wieder besser sind oder den gleichen müll produzieren wie vorn paar Jahren.
Dann nimm halte die ATI


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. August 2009)

Lonstar schrieb:


> was ist den an ati zu schlecht hab eine seit zich jahren drin ati 16000 pro
> also selbst cod 4 läuft echt sahne hatte noch keine probleme



Bei ATI-Karten flimmern seit der HD2900XT die Texturen, dank AF-Optimierungen/Cheats! Außerdem kann man kein Supersampling aktivieren, man hat praktisch immer nur Multisampling. Das heißt, dass nur Polygonkanten geglättet werden, während die Vegetation fröhlich weiterflimmert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/pcgh_raff/149-appell-qualitaet-anstatt-quantitaet-page3.html?page=3#comments


Edit: 400 Watt wären mir persönlich zu wenig, da so nicht mehr genug Reserve vorhanden ist...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2009)

Dafür ists FSAA 'nen Stückerl besser und die Videobeschleunigung.

Unterm Strich tun sich beide nichts, sind also gleichwertig.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. August 2009)

ich sags ja, ATI=Müll!
ich finde 400W reichen vollkommen, ansonsten wird auch zu teuer. Das ist ja auch ein Markenteil, das reicht schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Meine Zusammenstellung ist für dein Budget schon sehr gut, alles gute Komponenten, kein Schrott darunter.
Seit Asrock nicht mehr die Mülleimer von Asus plündern muss, sind sie sogar ganz gut geworden.
Sind eben günstige Boards, aber sie laufen und machen ihren Job.
Der X3 reicht dicke für jedes Game, was es gibt.

Ich würde die Zotac GTS 250 nehmen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (4. August 2009)

die GTS 250 ist gut 
hattest du vorher nicht eine ATI-karte vorgeschlagen???


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

wenn die ati karten so schlecht wärn würden se doch nich über all unter den top 10 sein, Pixelflimmern also ich sitze nicht mit einem messgerät vorm rechner, ich denke mein auge wird mit der karte schon seine Stimulation bekomm,^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> die GTS 250 ist gut
> hattest du vorher nicht eine ATI-karte vorgeschlagen???


 
Du musst dir mal meinen Vorschlagpost angucken, dort sind zwei Grafikkarten verlinkt.
Einmal die 4850 und die GTS 250.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob er Fanboy ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dafür ists FSAA 'nen Stückerl besser



Wie kann denn das FSAA bei ATI besser sein, wenn ATI nicht einmal Supersampling bietet?  

Sorry, aber das ist eine ziemlich falsche Behauptung die du da in den Raum gestellt hast 




Lonstar schrieb:


> wenn die ati karten so schlecht wärn würden se doch nich über all unter den top 10 sein, Pixelflimmern also ich sitze nicht mit einem messgerät vorm rechner, ich denke mein auge wird mit der karte schon seine Stimulation bekomm,^^



Weil die meisten User DAUs (dümmste anzunehmende User oder typische uninformierte Media-Markt-Kunden) sind und schlichtweg keine Ahnung haben, oder sie sind Fanboys, die ihre "Religion" aufs schärfste verteidigen und zwar fernab jeglich Objektivität und Sachlichkeit


----------



## Jami (4. August 2009)

Wegen dem Netzteil würde ich mal in der aktuellen PCGHPrint (also die, die morgen kommt, aber Abonnementen schon seit Samstag haben)reingucken, da ham sie 25 Stück getestet, da kannst du dir dann ein passendes raussuchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Das Flimmern, was Dr.Cox meint, ist mir bei der ATI 4870 bei meinem Kumpel aufgefallen.
Erst dachte ich, dass das am Monitor liegt (ist dann eben so).
Habe sie mitgenommen und bei mir testet und in einigen Spielen (nicht in allen) kann man das beobachten.
Ist wie mit Mikroruckler, einige merken das andere nicht.


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

ich zock wow XD bin microruckler gewohnt XD oder auch monster lags ^^ erhoffe mir das durch nen neuen rechner es besser wird mein alter rechner 

Asus ai deluxe A8V
Amd xp 3200
2 gb ddr

ati 16000 pro 

also in raids hab ich schon manchmal 8-15 fpr  bin abgehärtet, 

gibts den ne nvidia die auch sehr gut ist vergleich bar mit der ati karte die aber keine pixelflimmern und ruckler hat ^^ aber da muss doch ati nen patch oder so raußrücken, wen das problem bekannt ist 

ich mache keine Rechtschreibfehler, ich bin euch nur ein paar _Reformen voraus_...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Lonstar schrieb:


> gibts den ne nvidia die auch sehr gut ist vergleich bar mit der ati karte die aber keine pixelflimmern und ruckler hat ^^ aber da muss doch ati nen patch oder so raußrücken, wen das problem bekannt ist


 
Nö Patches von ATI gibt es nicht, dafür müssten sie ihre Treiberarchitektur komplett ändern.
Nvidia hat den Kram nicht, die GTS 250 ist in etwa gleich schnell wie die 4850, hat aber das Flimmern nicht.


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

ihr machts mir aber auch nich leicht schade das es bei youtube kein ati geflimmer gibt  sonst könnte ich sagen ob es schlimm ist oder nich


----------



## Lonstar (4. August 2009)

Palit GeForce GTX 260 216 SP 896MB PCIe - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 136,24) - Grafikkarte PCIe     ist die besser als die vorgeschlagene ati karte? von der leistung


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Jo, die GTX 260 ist besser als die 4850 und die GTS 250.


----------

